# Crochets! My knots are loose, sometimes they are easy to pull out, they shed, and



## fluffylocks (Aug 19, 2010)

it sheds, and doesnt last long at all. 

I need help. 

With my crochets, I tie the knot as tight as I can, and its still alittle loose, sometimes I tie it twice, I was watching a youtube, and they said that the knot will appear loose, but it will still be secure. 

With me, sometimes seconds or days after I do it, I can just pull a whole peice of hair out that I had individually put in the braid. Easily. 

Also, it sheds at the bottom alot, I'll see alittle bit of hairs, pull it, and alot will come out- (So i had just start cutting the hairs I saw instead of pulling, but its still a mess IMO) 

*So I need to know what are people doing to keep the knot tight?*
*What do you do about shedding?*
*How do you wash and moisturize?*
*How do you tie/maintain it at night, and refresh it in the morning?*

(Also to anyone who answers, what do you do with the ends of your cornrows??)


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Aug 19, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> *So I need to know what are people doing to keep the knot tight?*
> *What do you do about shedding?*
> *How do you wash and moisturize?*
> *How do you tie/maintain it at night, and refresh it in the morning?*
> ...



1. I double tie the hair after lopping it through my cornrow, then I take a small strand from the piece I just lopped through and create a knot under where I have tied the hair. It's hard to explain but the African's up in Harlem do it all the time when you have braids that have hair out to secure it. Maybe someone has a Youtube vid of that or can better explain the method.

2. To minimize shedding, I try to not play with the hair too much. If I see some frizzed out looking hair or towards my ends, I just trim or cut off that piece. 

3. This time around I am going to try the witch hazel to see if that works. Apparently you put witch hazel on a cotton ball and rub it inbetween the braids on your scalp and it cleanses your scalp. Sounds a lot easier then washing with all this DIANA ROSS hair I got up in here 

4. At night I use an XL satin bonnet. I just gather it into a ponytail, twist it once so the hair ends are toward my forehead and them slip the bonnet on with one hand. Every other day, I spray the hair down with Bonfi Oil Free Wig Spray. I say every other day becuase I want to minimize the amount of product buildup on the hair.

5. How long is your hair? I can better answer what to do with the ends if I know how long your hair is. 

I have some in right now, so feel free to check out my Fotki. 

Hope this helps... Headed home to do my S-curl  on the cornrows tonight!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks alot! 

I know what you are talking about with the knots, I think i've had that done, and did it on myself when I had individual or micro braids, after the braid stops- instead of using glue (thats what you are talking about right?)

Well I have a twa, so when I dont use weave, the cornrows stop at my nape.

But I like to use weave because I can make the braids tighter, and they last longer, so with those I can cut them anylength. Last time I cut them neck length or about shoulder. 

Ive left them loose before at the ends before, and i didnt like that, I braided all the ends into one cornrow going to the side before, but didnt know where to put it (didnt have thread on me either, so i ended up just pinning it with bobby pins, and the crochet only lasted a week anyway)


----------



## Ms_Whit (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm currently in Crochet Braids, this is my second week in on this install. 
*
So I need to know what are people doing to keep the knot tight?* I tie two knots and the hair i use stays (Freetress Bohemian Braid). I've only had issues with the hair coming untied  when the hair section was too big. So I usually split the bigger pieces into 2 or 3

*What do you do about shedding?* My shedding is minimal, the first time i used gel on each piece and didnt have any shedding, but for the sake of time i do not gel each piece now. I just remove the hair strands as it sheds.

*How do you wash and moisturize?* i wash once a week with a hair color bottle (has the long tip, found in bss) and focus my shampoo and conditioner in between my cornrows. I either blow dry or let the hair air dry depending on mood. I have a 3 day moisturize reggie in which i do one day off, one day with african royale braid spray and one day with my oil mix and repeat.

*How do you tie/maintain it at night, and refresh it in the morning?* Low pony with ends tucked under with a satin bonnet. Wake Up, shake, trim ends as needed for tangles, Spray on occassion with oil sheen.

ETA: i use some braid hair and do a cornrow across (my hair braided stops at the bottom of my neck). i did sew it but didnt stay so i tucked the ends under between the braids, i hope that makes sense, if not ill post a pic!


----------



## kim (Aug 20, 2010)

Good questions... I just had this same problem while doing my daughters' hair. We use the Freetress deep(something)wave. The hair would not stay knotted at all, and we lost tons of shedding hair. It took me forever to do and because the hair wouldn't stay tied, it looked a mess. I ended up taking it all right back out because there was no way it would have stayed. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 20, 2010)

Ms_Whit said:


> I'm currently in Crochet Braids, this is my second week in on this install.
> 
> *So I need to know what are people doing to keep the knot tight?* I tie two knots and the hair i use stays (Freetress Bohemian Braid). I've only had issues with the hair coming untied when the hair section was too big. So I usually split the bigger pieces into 2 or 3
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou! 

I think I get it with the braids- when you tuck it, you dont use anything to hold it? It just stays, and you tuck it back if it falls out? Is is that since the crochet hair covers it you dont worry about it too much?

When you sewed it/if you were to, do you sew it onder, or sew it to a braid on the side?


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 20, 2010)

kim said:


> Good questions... I just had this same problem while doing my daughters' hair. We use the Freetress deep(something)wave. The hair would not stay knotted at all, and we lost tons of shedding hair. It took me forever to do and because the hair wouldn't stay tied, it looked a mess. I ended up taking it all right back out because there was no way it would have stayed. I'm so disappointed.


 
If your not talking about a really curly or textured one, more of a straight or silkyish one, that might be part of the problem. Because I havent been able to find the bohemain one most people are using, so Ive been using less wavy or curly ones.


----------



## Ms_Whit (Aug 20, 2010)

fluffylocks said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> I think I get it with the braids- when you tuck it, you dont use anything to hold it? It just stays, and you tuck it back if it falls out? Is is that since the crochet hair covers it you dont worry about it too much?
> 
> When you sewed it/if you were to, do you sew it onder, or sew it to a braid on the side?




 yep i pull it under the braid and it usually doesnt fall out and exactly with the hair covering it i don't worry about it 

The times that i did sew it, it was under.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have them in my avi. I use Freetress Water Wave. I pull the hair apart into 2 or 3 pieces before I put it in my hair and knot it. And I only knot once with no shedding or slipping out.


----------



## Tiye (Aug 20, 2010)

It's probably the hair you used. The hair has to be highly textured for the knots to hold. I have not done my whole head in crochet braids yet but I have tested different types of hair on the top of my head. The best hold I got was from braiding kanekelon - the kind that comes in a jumbo braid for 2.49 coz it's highly textured. There is a youtuber who also used this kind of hair - I don't remember her name/handle but she had great results. I have plenty of other hair that I will not bother with even though it has a nice pattern because it does slide right out no matter how well you knot it.


----------



## kim (Aug 20, 2010)

Tiye said:


> It's probably the hair you used. The hair has to be highly textured for the knots to hold. I have not done my whole head in crochet braids yet but I have tested different types of hair on the top of my head. The best hold I got was from braiding kanekelon - the kind that comes in a jumbo braid for 2.49 coz it's highly textured. There is a youtuber who also used this kind of hair - I don't remember her name/handle but she had great results. I have plenty of other hair that I will not bother with even though it has a nice pattern because it does slide right out no matter how well you knot it.



I think that may be the problem. The hair we used was a deep wave but silky(is that makes sense).


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 24, 2010)

Tiye said:


> It's probably the hair you used. The hair has to be highly textured for the knots to hold. I have not done my whole head in crochet braids yet but I have tested different types of hair on the top of my head. The best hold I got was from braiding kanekelon - the kind that comes in a jumbo braid for 2.49 coz it's highly textured. There is a youtuber who also used this kind of hair - I don't remember her name/handle but she had great results. I have plenty of other hair that I will not bother with even though it has a nice pattern because it does slide right out no matter how well you knot it.


 

You and the person on youtube did your whole head with braiding kanekelon hair? 

If so I want to find that. What would you do with the hair after that? Just leave it?


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this the youtuber you're referring to who used braiding hair?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNYdRjpOo9A


----------

